# Happy Birthday, Tonka!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well the old guy turns eleven today. And what a life. Born and nurtured in Udora by Peter and Dianne... grew up with a lady and two kids in the Caribbean... back to snowy Ontario and into my care at five years old.

His first day home... still with long ears. 










Hanging with the Cantope gang at his first dog show. 
*He's gonna get that birthday hat again today. heeheehee*










Meeting friends at the park..










And at home... new friends there too. 










A new roommate... Spuddie. 










Racing his litter brother... Watson.










Demonstrating his levitation trick. 










And, five years later, FINALLY arrived a a clip that looks good on him.










It's been a great life, buddy. All the best, and hoping for many more years!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Tonka! Wishing you more years of fun and games for both of you.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONKA!!! What an exciting adventure filled life you've lived, love the photos especially the one in the hat. Lookin great at eleven!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Tonka. Sunny says, "from one Canuck to another.....happy birthday!"

Great pictures. Time flies, doesn't it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! Loved the pics of him growing up. I think he does look very handsome with his current clip--the German is growing on me


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tonka! I hope your daddy is getting you something yummy for your big day!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! I loved the photos! Especially the one by the lake. I think TOnka has looked good in every clip he has had - and a very handsome dude today!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

What great pics! A very special Happy 11th Birthday Tonka!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Wishing you many more good times ahead!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Wishing you a lovely fun day and year!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU BIG HANDSOME GUY!!!!! You sure are living a happy adventurous life ! Here's to many more adventures in the future!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Tonka, you world traveler you! Your dad sure has taken good care of you, and I'm sure there are many more adventures waiting for you in the future.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy birthday Tonka!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthay Tonka


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday pretty boy! Many, many more years to come for sure! He looks great!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good Tonka! Happy Birthday. 

CB, I am wondering what the circumstances were that brought Tonka to you after he had been living in the Caribbean? Whatever happened, he certainly is one lucky poodle to have come to live with you .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best wishes Tonka!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Are you going to the dog park for a birthday bash?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tonka! He has lived the life for sure. Carley is also 11 years old, she turned 11 in Nov. Come to live with me when she was 6 years old. How is your old guy doing? Carley has slowed down a bit. She doesn't want to do the 3 and 4 miles walks anymore, but still happy with a 2 mile walk anytime. She still looks great, not a bit old looking. Hope they can share many more birthdays together.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Yesterday was a busy day... we're off to the dog park today for a belated birthday romp. 

When his owner was transferred back to Canada there were reported issues of epilepsy, so he was returned to the breeder as per contract. Turns out he was indeed subject to seizures, but with no rhyme or reason to them. I've had a lot of experience with Behavioural Psychology so I see some evidence that they're stress-related... but nothing definitive. The jury is still out but he's now off the Phenobarb and been seizure-free for four months now. 

And ya, CM... I see some signs of him slowing down. But getting wiser is what I would call it. He's now clearly avoiding the rough and tumble of some dog park play... markedly running away from it rather than joining in. Smart dog!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy, Happy Birthday


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tonka sure is looking great and he's very lucky to have found you for a Dad. Let's hope he has many more years left. My girl, Iris will be 14 this summer so I understand about the avoiding rough and tumble play these days. They are wise to recognize their limitaions.

Hugs and many more Happy Birthdays to Tonka!

Cathy and Iris


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka. He is a lovely boy and so lucky to have a Dad that lets him be a dog! Good looking boy Frank, although I personally like his ears long. Enjoy the snow Tonka....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday Tonka - hope you have a fun filled year ahead???


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy Belated birthday wishes to your boy Tonka. He hit the jackpot when he came to live with you.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Happy belated bday*

My X-mas cards are now New Year cards. Still on the kitchen counter. and so it goes.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tonka!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well Hippo Birdie again, Buddy. We've made it thru another year. Eating well... no serious debilities... moving around... some... when we have to. lol

Slowed down a bit... don't we all... but we're enjoying it, and life.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tonka


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: to a very handsome Tonka


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Have a fab bday Tonka!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday Tonka!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday, Tonka!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TONKA!!!*

Hope you get a special treat today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep on Truckin' Tonka!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Big boy !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka! I have always liked his name. I think it means ‘lake’ but I always think of those toy trucks. My brother and son had them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Tonka - and happy 2018!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Happy Birthday Tonka! I have always liked his name. I think it means ‘lake’ but I always think of those toy trucks. My brother and son had them.


I got curious and went looking for your name Tonka.........

In the 'Urban Dictionary' 'Tonka' is the slang term for the Panavia Tornado ground attack aircraft.......yeah you ARE a flying Spoo at the dog park with ground attack skills I hear! LOL!
Then the next thing I read is the known one, that 'Tonka' is the Dakota Sioux word for 'great' or 'big'

And lastly, there is a Tonka Bean which has a vanillalike smell and is used in perfume................

A Great name all the way around me thinks!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*Wishing Tonka a delightful birthday and blessings in the year ahead!*


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Many Happy Returns Tonka

P.S. Talk to dad about a puppy. Takes years off an old dog.

Gracie


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tonka! Have fun! Found this fitting photo on Pinterest that I hope you like [emoji2]


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Happy Birthday Tonka! Have fun! Found this fitting photo on Pinterest that I hope you like [emoji2]


Great photo!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! I hope you have a steak dinner tonight.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Tonka!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka you go


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka, hope you had a big steak!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well I decided yesterday that 13 years old would be a Pork Chop anniversary. He's never had one of those before. It seemed to go down well. 

A nice, relaxing day... hiding from the cold, swapping that warm, Caribbean sun for a warm Canadian fireplace. It's a dog's life, eh? 

Thanks all for your best wishes!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well here he goes again.... off on another year of enjoying the good life. 

By now, it's a routine. A fifteen minute walk after the 8:00 news every morning. Then we don't bug each other for the rest of the day.

I get the computer chair, he gets the cushy, leather couch. He knows now that if he gets up and stands beside me, I'll look around to see what he wants... and usually get it for him. I'm finally well trained.

Fourteen years old today, he was starting to slow down a bit last Spring. Dianne Welsh suggested trying some Vitamin B... it seems to work, gives him a little more 'spring'. 

Hoping that Tonka and I get another couple of years together at least. Life is good for both of us.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's to the Pork Chop Anniversary, and another good year for you both (the first of many more, I hope!).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

14 years is a wonderful age to celebrate a birthday. :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Tonka*



Countryboy said:


> Well here he goes again.... off on another year of enjoying the good life.
> 
> By now, it's a routine. A fifteen minute walk after the 8:00 news every morning. Then we don't bug each other for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Sunny had to jump back and say Happy Birthday Dude!!! He will be 11 on February 9th. Where does the time go! Glad life is being for you.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Happy birthday Tonka! [emoji322] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy 14th Birthday, sweet boy! We love you!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We are happy you had a good day Tonka!! You got a pork chop. Now that's livin' 

belated happy birthday!

Axel and Betty


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Happy bday Tonka!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy 14th Tonka! Glad life is going well for you and your dad. Hope you got a special treat like last year!

Luv, Dewey, Rex and Aero


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yum! pork chops! Just be careful of that stupid little round bone.....that is what Molly fractured her teeth on!!! All pork is now served 'boneless' here LOL!

Happy Birthday Handsome Tonka!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Tonka. You are setting a good example of longevity, for Sailor who is only thirteen. Do you still get to go to the dog park? After all someone has to teach those young whippersnappers some doggy manners. May you continue to enjoy a healthy, happy life with a spring in your step.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks all... old friends and new.

Sry, I haven't been contributing much lately. 
Down to 3%. Shame on me... 

Not much dog parking these days... more 'couching' than anything. 'Specially thru the Winter. I think all of us Great Lakes folks will be getting a blast tonite or tomorrow.

Thanks M3... that little bone is lying safely in the hallway. Along with the rest of his bones. I kick them off to the side, he leaves them right back out in the middle. lol

Hugs to all the Winter birthday dogs. 
We're all doing it one year at a time.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Tonka! I think you've earned the right to celebrate your birthday all thru your birthday month


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I somehow missed this thread but Happy Birthday wishes!


----------

